# Suggested Iron product to combine with PGR



## kdxkid (Jun 8, 2020)

I have some PGR on the way (T-NEX) and am planning on also adding some iron to the tank. What recommendations do you have? Looking for a good balance of cost and performance. My lawn is mostly TTTF and some ***.

Note: I am getting ready for an overseed in late August, so I am not trying to add more N right now. Ultimately I am going to pick up some UREA locally to mix in for combined PGR/Iron/N apps.


----------



## frekwentflier (Oct 27, 2020)

You should checkout this thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=211


----------



## kdxkid (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks sir - I skipped the powder for now as I don't have a good scale (will get for next season). I just
Bought a jug of southern at chelates iron that I will likely run thru this year.


----------



## drcolossus11 (Jun 23, 2021)

What rate are you using for the SoAG iron?


----------



## kdxkid (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi - I went with 1/2 of the listed rate on the bottle (16 oz/M). Definitely darkened the grass as soon as the day or two later. I didn't really have much bronzing and the grass definitely slowed down (only mowed 1 time in a week!)

I had a bit of fungus damage and was prepping for a fall over seed, so this weekend I cut 2 notches lower and hit it pretty hard with the power rake so everything looks beat up right now.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Feature


----------

